# Hammock hanging/camping



## Backcountry (Jul 19, 2010)

i have to admit...i bought a hammock the other day at the outside world and i'm liking it a lot.  it's a grand trunk ultralite with a diy suspension system...it cost like $20.  there are more expensive ones out there but this one is doing the trick.  i've used an eagle outfitters one also and it's great but i hear the suspensions r not that great.   i have a cheap tarp from walmart right now...my next purchase must be a bug screen b/f i spend the night in one.  

i'm just wondering if there is anyone else out there that uses hammocks...either while camping for relaxation or it's your main sleeping quarters for the night.   there's a great forum that i get on a lot but just wanted to see who's on here.  

hammockforums.net


----------



## rockerZ71 (Jul 21, 2010)

Backcountry said:


> i have to admit...i bought a hammock the other day at the outside world and i'm liking it a lot.  it's a grand trunk ultralite with a diy suspension system...it cost like $20.  there are more expensive ones out there but this one is doing the trick.  i've used an eagle outfitters one also and it's great but i hear the suspensions r not that great.   i have a cheap tarp from walmart right now...my next purchase must be a bug screen b/f i spend the night in one.
> 
> i'm just wondering if there is anyone else out there that uses hammocks...either while camping for relaxation or it's your main sleeping quarters for the night.   there's a great forum that i get on a lot but just wanted to see who's on here.
> 
> hammockforums.net





I do and I have an account on that site.  Heres a couple pictures of mine


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 21, 2010)

looks good. i don't have a picture of mine yet. hopefully soon.


----------



## Randy (Jul 21, 2010)

I visit Hammock forums way too much and have way to many hammocks.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jul 21, 2010)

I sleep in a hammock during the summer that I bought in Mexico at a prison and love it! I'm 6' 3" and sleep almost crossways until my body is flat, no sore spots and a very cool sleep.


----------



## QTurn (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you have to sleep on your back in a hammock?  I am intrigued by the whole set up and have visited the hammock forums.   I don't normally sleep on my back.  I tend to roll over a lot.  I enjoy a sleeping bag because I usually lie on my side....


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 21, 2010)

QTurn said:


> Do you have to sleep on your back in a hammock?  I am intrigued by the whole set up and have visited the hammock forums.   I don't normally sleep on my back.  I tend to roll over a lot.  I enjoy a sleeping bag because I usually lie on my side....



no i don't think you have to sleep on your back...i was reading about it on the forum and lot of people were recommending using some sort of support under the hips in a double layer hammock to help.  the main thing is finding a hammock that feels comfortable to you while sleeping on your side.  they all hang a little different.  i'm probably not the one to answer b/c some others know a lot more about it than i do.  i'm just a beginner...

i just enjoy sitting around them while at camp.  we had one last time we went and everybody took turns...it beats any camp chair or log.


----------



## Randy (Jul 21, 2010)

out of the eight or so hammocks I have I find I can sleep king of on mu side in most of them.   Back is most comfortable though.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 21, 2010)

rockerZ71 said:


> I do and I have an account on that site.  Heres a couple pictures of mine



Man that is a nice looking set up! Where do you get one and how much do they cost?


----------



## Randy (Jul 21, 2010)

DEERFU39 said:


> Man that is a nice looking set up! Where do you get one and how much do they cost?


Here is one manufacturer of many:
http://www.junglehammock.com/


----------



## rockerZ71 (Jul 22, 2010)

DEERFU39 said:


> Man that is a nice looking set up! Where do you get one and how much do they cost?




I got it here, $150.  Shipping was slooooooooooooooooow when I got it last year, be ready to wait a month or so.  I get impatient when I order stuff online.

http://mosquitohammock.com/

The guy that makes/sells them is cool, hes a pilot that does stuff for national geographic and other cool stuff, check it out http://claytor.com/


----------



## Doyle (Jul 22, 2010)

You used to be able to get military surplus jungle hammocks for much cheaper than those commercial ones.  I haven't seen them in a while though.


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 22, 2010)

You can also find them at www.hennessyhammock.com


----------



## Backcountry (Jul 22, 2010)

i have a grandtrunk ultralight right now. it's pretty comfortable and really light.  i need a bug screen right now.  

Grandtrunk Hammocks


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2010)

Doyle said:


> You used to be able to get military surplus jungle hammocks for much cheaper than those commercial ones.  I haven't seen them in a while though.


They are still available at most Army Surplus stores but they are heavy and uncomfortable compared to the new stuff.


----------



## jgriffi87 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a AMAZONAS from Byer co, Easy Traveller hammock. I really like it. Weighs less than a pound and folds into itself to make a little carry pouch. It made to lay crossways in the hammock rather than traditional way. Its made of parachute material. 

Joshua


----------



## AliBubba (Jul 27, 2010)

2x with Slingblade... I have been using a HH for 6 years and love it.
www.hennessyhammock.com


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 1, 2010)

Doyle said:


> You used to be able to get military surplus jungle hammocks for much cheaper than those commercial ones.  I haven't seen them in a while though.





Randy said:


> They are still available at most Army Surplus stores but they are heavy and uncomfortable compared to the new stuff.



I got one off ebay last week that came in just under $40 shipped. It folds up to about the size of a pair of long pants.
  I thought I would try that for my beginner Hammock, I am still working out the whole hanging thing and getting the top just right..
 Maybe this weekend I can spend a night in it, if nothing else I can lounge in it and read in the late afternnon and escape the bugs


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 2, 2010)

AliBubba said:


> 2x with Slingblade... I have been using a HH for 6 years and love it.
> www.hennessyhammock.com



X's 3! The best,in my opinion. Pricey,though.


----------

